# anyone know anything about this gun maker?



## Throwback (Jul 28, 2010)

http://claysmithguns.com/index.htm

i like the bottom one here, the dark colored one. 

http://claysmithguns.com/hunter_rifle.htm


T


----------



## Flintrock (Jul 29, 2010)

I am not familiar with this gun maker.
.
Looking at the website,It appears he is using quality parts (ie siler lock).I cant tell the quality/detailed workmanship in the pictures.
I would ask him what type of barrel he uses.
However,He mentions that he can add an addional lock for $150.
This can  easily be done but it is not normally done because the touch hole for a flinlock is placed slightly futher back towards the breech than a cap lock ( if the touch hole is in the same place as the drum then if you load it with out powder then the bullet is on the breech silde of the touch hole and cant blow it out or attempt to ***** powder through the touch hole to get powder behind the bullet to shoot it out ).
.
I use Tip Curtis Frontier shop in Tennessee.I have know him for about 30 years .I am a competitive shooter/ hunter.When I build a gun I get my gun parts from him.He knows his stuff and he  is a gun builder too.
He uses quaity parts and makes quality guns...but he does not stain/refinsh them...If you order one, they are about 95% complete.You just have to sand and stain.
.
let me know if I can help you out.
.
Here is something a pulled off the web.
,
Tip Curtis Frontier Shop - Tip Curtis Frontier Shop - TIP CURTIS FRONTIER SHOP COLERAIN SWAMPED BARRELS: 31", 38", 42", 44" - $190.00 & up. COLERAIN OCT TO ROUND: 36", 38", 42", 44", 46" - $210.00 & up. All barrels available in .40 caliber to .62 caliber rifled or smoothbore. GREEN MOUNTAIN BARRELS: 36", 42" - .32 caliber to .62 caliber rifled or smoothbore â€“ ¾", 13/16", 7/8", 15/16", 1", 1 1/8" - $120.00 & up. GREEN MOUNTAIN SWAMPED BARRELS: 38", 42", 44" - .32, .36, .40, .45, .50, .54 caliber - $180.00 & up. GREEN MOUNTAIN DROP-IN BARRELS FOR THOMPSON CENTER â€“ ROUND BALLS: 15/16", 1" - $190.00 in .32, .40, .45, .50 & .54 caliber. Blued breech barrel includes sights, thimbles & ramrod. GREEN MOUNTAIN PISTOL BARRELS: ¾", 13/16", 7/8", 15/16" in.32, .36, .40, .45, .50 & .54 caliber - $60.00. Percussion locks $90.00 & up. Flintlocks $130.00 & up. CUSTOM GUN-KITS - Pistol kits - $390.00 & up. Straight barrel rifle kits - $625.00 & up. Smoothbore rifle or fowler kits - $725.00 & up. Swamped barrel rifle kits - $725.00 & up. Over 130 patterns to choose from. P.O. Box 203, Cross Plains, TN 37049, (615) 654-4445. 

For More Information Email: tipcurtis@bellsouth.net


----------



## SASS249 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have not seen any of his rifles, but he certainly has good credentials, having served an apprenticeship at colonial Williamsburg and membership in the Contemporary Longrifle
makers association .

I certainly like the look of that rifle.

I will ask around and see what I can come up with.


----------



## RickD (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe at AmericanLongrifles.com they might know of him..


----------



## Throwback (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks ya'll. 

there are only 3 firearms i have ever REALLY wanted, I have two of them. This is the third. I am in no hurry cause I want a good one that won't break the  bank, I don't have the funds now and after i get it, I will effectively be "done" buying guns. 

T


----------

